# New here



## tjsheldon (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi there! New here, I am posting for questions about my Daughter. A bit of background, my daughter is 6 years old diagnosed in February with Juvenile Arthritis, pauciarticular extended and also Uveitis. Her Rheumatologist recently ran her thyroid levels and the first was:

TSH was 12.734, with a ref. range of 0.358 - 3.740 uIU/mL

FT4 was .89 with RR of 0.76 - 1.46 ng/dL.

They re ran the blood work and added anti bodies and this is the newest from last week:

THYROPEROXIDASE AB

<9.0 IU/mL

82.2

THYROGLOBULIN AB

<116 IU/mL

608

FREE T3

2.8-5.3 pg/mL

4.3

T4 THYROXINE, FREE

0.7-1.9 ng/dL

1.0

TSH

0.40-4.70 uIU/mL

8.55

The second set was from a different lab, that is why the ref. ranges are different. Her Rheumatologist wants her to see an Pediatric Endo, but they are scheduling out until January. Thoughts on the labs? I am very worried. Thanks!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely get on the appointment list for the pediatric endo and also ask if you can get on the cancellation list. Can your rheumatologist call the endo's office and push for a quicker appointment?

With her antibody levels that high, she needs an ultrasound of her thyroid to see what's going on in there. I'm kind of surprised her Frees aren't lower given how high her TSH is, but those high antibodies are probably messing with things.

Poor kiddo, she's been through the wringer! Have you noticed any hypothyroid symptoms in her so far?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Reference ranges vary from lab to lab...it's something about how the run the tests. The results are usually not as important as where they fall within those ranges.

You are going to want to make sure she has an ultrasound of her thyroid. Those results suggest a very unhealthy gland and it is likely that it is exacerbating her other conditions (if not the cause of them).


----------



## tjsheldon (Nov 12, 2013)

The Rheum. is pushing to get her in sooner, something about a Dr to Dr referral. I am very worried. I have Hypo, have for 11 years, and my anti bodies have never looked like that.  the only symptoms she has right now are extreme fatigue and very very emotional and crabby,. But, it's hard to tell if it is her JIA or something else. Her already having an auto immune, it makes it hard to decipher. Her Rheum. was very surprised her joints are not flaring like crazy with her numbers that way!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tjsheldon said:


> Hi there! New here, I am posting for questions about my Daughter. A bit of background, my daughter is 6 years old diagnosed in February with Juvenile Arthritis, pauciarticular extended and also Uveitis. Her Rheumatologist recently ran her thyroid levels and the first was:
> 
> TSH was 12.734, with a ref. range of 0.358 - 3.740 uIU/mL
> 
> ...


This is very very concerning and it would be best to insist on an ultra-sound or better yet; RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

We should have a small amount of Thyroglobulin but NO Thyroglobulin Ab.

Here is info:

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

And while you are in Thyroid Manager; there is a pediatric section.


----------



## tjsheldon (Nov 12, 2013)

Andros said:


> This is very very concerning and it would be best to insist on an ultra-sound or better yet; RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)
> 
> We should have a small amount of Thyroglobulin but NO Thyroglobulin Ab.
> 
> ...


One thing that stood out to me, after reading through all of the article. Is the IGg (Grave's Disease). My daughter tested positive on IGg and IGa, which her rheumy thought was positive for IBD. (it is a marker, not a diagnostic tool) now, I am wondering if this is related to Grave's??


----------

